# Intrax springs & OEM



## Classic XE (May 2, 2002)

I will be installing Intrax spings with my OEM shocks/struts for now until I buy the AGX's. How long can I run with the OEM's?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I put intrax on with my stocks and my car would bottom out like a mother f***** shocks went out in about 2 weeks and I had to get shortened struts


----------

